

Put a crontab database in the Name Service Switch - rbc

My life would be a lot simpler if a crontab system database was added to the Name Service Switch. Then you could stick crontabs in LDAP or NIS. It wouldn&#x27;t solve all distributed scheduling problems, but it would certainly help.
======
SEJeff
Take a look at a few of these:

[https://github.com/Yelp/Tron](https://github.com/Yelp/Tron)

[https://github.com/airbnb/chronos](https://github.com/airbnb/chronos)

